# Doe Tags in!



## Jim (Oct 7, 2015)

I have 2 doe tags in addition to my one antlered Buck! Cant wait for opening day.


----------



## overboard (Oct 7, 2015)

Darn Jim, you must be young yet!
I also have 2 doe tags, plus the general buck tag (which here in PA turns into a flintlock doe tag if you don't get a buck). Have a new crossbow, archery seasons open, and haven't been out yet! :roll: 
Before, I couldn't sleep before deer season, now all I think about is having to field dress it and kill myself dragging it out, then having to skin it, prep it, and take it to a butcher to get all the goodies made. #-o 
Now I sleep well before the season! :lol: 
Anyway: Good luck in filling those tags!


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2015)

43 , getting up there. I will have my son with me, so I need to deliver!


----------



## Keystone (Oct 8, 2015)

November 7th is the start of the Firearm season in MN. Little over 4 weeks now.


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2015)

Keystone,
I will be there on the 6th! :wink: 

:LOL2:


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Oct 8, 2015)

3 bucks and 5 does, No tags in Mississippi.

Bag Limits
Antlered Buck Deer: The bag limit on antlered buck deer is one (1) buck per day, not to exceed
three (3) per annual season.
Legal bucks must meet the antler criteria within the appropriate deer management zone. For
youth hunters fifteen (15) years of age and younger, hunting on private land and authorized state
and federal lands, all three (3) of the three (3) buck bag limit may be any antlered deer.

Antlerless Deer:
Private lands: The bag limit on Delta and Hill Zone antlerless deer is five (5) per annual season.
The bag limit on Southeast Zone antlerless deer is one (1) per day, three (3) per annual season.


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow! That's awesome.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 8, 2015)

AR is 6 deer this year, only 2 of which can be bucks. We've got a special 5 day doe only hunt that starts the 10th (this Sat). I'm waiting for a special 2 day permit only hunt that starts on the federal refuge on Nov 14th. That's the hunt I'm looking forward to this year. 

Archery: Sept. 26-Feb. 29
Muzzleloader: Oct. 17-25 and Dec. 29-31
Private Land Antlerless Only Modern Gun Deer Hunt: Oct. 10-14
Special youth Modern Gun Deer Hunt: Nov. 7-8 and Jan. 2-3
Modern Gun: Nov. 14-Dec. 20 and Dec. 26-28


----------

